# Oreillette bluetooth macbook



## bilbo007 (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter une oreillette bluetooth, j'ai quelques questions :

- Pourrais je utiliser l'oreillette avec mon macbook dans des applications comme yahoo messenger etc... ?
- Pourrais je l'utiliser mon écouter la musique du macbook ?
- J'ai un Sony Ericsson W810i, peut on écouter la musique avec l'oreillette ?

Faut il un type spécial d'oreillette bluetooth ou tout marche ?

Merci


----------



## giani (2 Juin 2008)

no problemo ca marche nickel, je l'utilise principalement avec skype ...


----------



## nikolo (3 Juin 2008)

cela m'interresse aussi.

tu as quoi comme oreillette. 

Quand est il de l'autonomie du macbook et de l'oreillette en utilisation.


----------



## bilbo007 (3 Juin 2008)

Ok avec skype je suppose que ça doit fonctionner,

mais pour la musique ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

Pour la musique il faut que le Bluetooth soit A2DP
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A2DP#Advanced_Audio_Distribution_Profile_.28A2DP.29


----------



## bilbo007 (3 Juin 2008)

Effectivement j'ai lu ça aussi, 

mais je ne comprend pas trop : il faut que le macbook soit a2dp ? ou l'oreillette ? ou les deux lol ?

Parce qu'apparemment le macbook l'est depuis leopard, mais les oreillettes ne sont pas a2dp y'a que les casques bluetooth stéréo apparemment ...


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

Si certaine oreillettes sont A2DP comme celle-ci HBH-DS205

Par exemple. Maintenant suffit de rentrer Oreillettes bluetooth et A2Dp dans Google ...


----------



## bilbo007 (4 Juin 2008)

ok mais je ne veux pas une oreillette comme ça, je veux une oreillette à une oreille


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2008)

Cherche un peu!!  il y a de tout sur le lien que je t'ai donné c'est pas compliqué :hein:


----------



## bilbo007 (4 Juin 2008)

J'ai cherché, les oreillettes bluetooth (une oreille) ne sont pas a2dp.

Ma question est simple, peut on écouter de la musique avec une oreillette bluetooth classique ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2008)

Jawbone

Supporte le A2DP

Ou ça: http://www.generation-nt.com/jabra-bt8040-oreillette-bluetooth-esco-actualite-46866.html


----------



## bilbo007 (4 Juin 2008)

Ok Mais Avec Une Oreillette Normal Peut On Ecouter La Musique ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2008)

bilbo007 a dit:


> Ok Mais Avec Une Oreillette Normal Peut On Ecouter La Musique ?


 
Tu la trouves anormale ?


----------



## bilbo007 (4 Juin 2008)

Quand je dis "normal" c'est non A2DP !


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2008)

Niet


----------



## bilbo007 (4 Juin 2008)

Enfin j'ai la réponse ... :mouais:

Donc je suis obligé d'acheté une oreillette A2DP


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2008)

Yes


----------



## bilbo007 (8 Juin 2008)

Derniere question, avec l'oreillette A2DP de Jabra, est il possible d'écouter la musique sur l'iphone ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Juin 2008)

Oui .


----------



## bilbo007 (9 Juin 2008)

Pourtant l'iphone n'est pas compatible A2DP, si ?

J'aimerais être totalement sur de pouvoir écouter la musique (ipod) du iphone sur l'oreillette avant de l'acheter


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

L'iPhone V1 n'est pas A2DP


----------



## bilbo007 (9 Juin 2008)

alors pourquoi tu dis qu'on peut écouter la musique de l'iphone avec l'oreillette ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite acheter une oreillette bluetooth, j'ai quelques questions :
> 
> ...


 ......


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2008)

bilbo007 a dit:


> Derniere question, avec l'oreillette A2DP de Jabra, est il possible d'écouter la musique sur *l'iphone* ?



Pas lu, dans l'état actuel non avec la version 2.0 oui


----------



## bilbo007 (9 Juin 2008)

Ah d'accord, c'est sur que la version 2.0 intègre A2DP ?

Donc l'oreillette bluetooth sera super pour l'iphone V2 ^^


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

elles partent dans tous les sens tes questions, tu lis meme pas les reponses qu'on te donne


----------

